# Really Big Ears!



## SophiesMom

I am a new Chi owner (Sophie is my first), and my puppy is 14 weeks. I see a lot of posts on other sites talking about ears not standing up, but never any info on them being huge! Sophie's ears are bigger than her head! I look at pics of other people's Chihuahuas, and they all seem to have smaller ears. I love her ears, and I think she is absolutely adorable, but I am wondering if she will ever grow into them??? Any insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Yoshismom

Okay look to the left at my Yoshi, feel better? LOL!! There are plenty of chis on this board with big beautiful ears and the bigger the ears I think the more adorable the chi :wave:

Oh by the way Sophie is adorable. We need more pics of her :wave:

Below is a pic of him when I got him at 9 wks.


----------



## Rachael Polachek

She'll grow into them. Her ears have probably stopped growing (gee, I hope so :lol: ) but her body has not. I say, bring on those big ears! :wave:


----------



## elka

I looooooooooove big ears. They are adorable and I think if I could put together all sort of pieces (eek that tounds creepy, but youll know what i mean) to form the perfect chi, it WOULD include huge ears.

and YES, we need more pics!!  :wave:


----------



## SophiesMom

*Sophie Pics*

I just put more pics of Sophie under the Chihuahua Pics Forum.


----------



## elka

*Re: Sophie Pics*



SophiesMom said:


> I just put more pics of Sophie under the Chihuahua Pics Forum.


yay! :cheers: omw!


----------



## Jessica

Harley grew into his ears too. LOL. She'll definitely grow into them!


----------



## stefania

Sophie is a sweetypie....i agree with the others,i too love big ears


----------



## *Tanya*

Lillie is my first chi as well and at first i thought the same thing. But they do grow into them. And now i with the girls... the bigger the ears. the cuter the chi! Oh and just LOVE how they sit with thier knees together!

Lillie Mae @ 6 wks









Lillie Mae now @ 1 yr


----------



## LuvMyChi

She's adorable!!! I LOVE those big ears! She will certainly grow into them. I know you are so proud of her! :wave:


----------



## TuckersMom

What a beautiful puppy! Chis are known for their large ears. The bigger the better! I saw a Chi tonight at a Chinese Restaraunt. The owner was picking up take out. She looked a lot like your little girl. The owner said that the pup was a year old and was supposed to be 3.5 pounds when grown, but only made it to 2 pounds. So of course she didn't grow into her ears, but she was a beauty!


----------



## goldie

I didn't have Tico until almost 4 months old, but here he is with his big ears at about 3 1/2 months & now at 6 1/2 months.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed

Snoopy's ears are HUGE! I swear they look like they're still growing! They're bigger than Charley's ears! 

I think your girl is adorable! Don't worry about how big her ears are ... it makes her even cuter!


----------



## tinycharlie

My Charlie is 16 weeks old now, he's got wombat ears too!! 









taken just today









taken at 9 weeks.


----------



## Kari

:shock: Charlie is so cute!!!

I seen pics of Sophie and think she is sooo beautiful! I love big ears, that's my favorite characteristic of chi's, the bigger, the better!


----------



## tik0z

*heart melts*

i loooooove big ears<3333


----------



## LadybugLuv

Sophie is absolutely gorgeous and her ears are adorable  I also think her name suits her very well.


----------



## Rachael Polachek

I'm totally in love with Charlie. :love5:


----------



## Lovemy2furkids

Tuffy had really big ears also he finally grew into them but they are still big I love big ears............


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

Rachael Polachek said:


> I'm totally in love with Charlie. :love5:



So am I


----------



## harleysmama

*big ears*

As you can see my Harley has big ears, too. I just love big ears!! I kiss them all the time!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

looking at the first pic in your siggy ,she has indeed big ears , but that's the trait that makes chi's so beautiful :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Sue Sue

*Re: Sophie Pics*



SophiesMom said:


> I just put more pics of Sophie under the Chihuahua Pics Forum.



She is soooo cute & very photogenic


----------



## BonnieChi

bonnie has huge ears too! sometimes i look at her and think she looks like a little alien. i love her big ears though. we joke that we should put her on the roof and maybe we'd get direct tv.


----------



## chimommy

I love the big ears too. They are so darn cute!!!!


----------



## *Abby*

Another Charlie with big ears! I think they're cute! I don't think he'll ever grow into his! but I like them!


----------



## Cherries

*Tanya* said:


> Lillie is my first chi as well and at first i thought the same thing. But they do grow into them. And now i with the girls... the bigger the ears. the cuter the chi! Oh and just LOVE how they sit with thier knees together!
> 
> Lillie Mae @ 6 wks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillie Mae now @ 1 yr



You're little baby looks alot like mine  I think.

















He was reeaaly young here.. I think 3 months.









Last Christmas! BIIG ears! They had just started to stand up, As you can tell by the edges 



Everyone says he's so big for a chihuahua, But he's 6 pounds and about a foot long... Is he weird? How big is Lillie Mae??

[/img]


----------



## LittleHead

Butterfly has some nice long ears too..with her tiny head! But we're not too worried cause she's 5months old and there's still time for her to grow into them..I think :lol: 

You shouldn't be worried either.


----------



## Chigrl

Emmi has had big ears ever since she was a pup. I love them!!!! They give her a lot of character. If I can get a picture posted of her ears, I will. My avatar kinda shows them too!!!  :happy7:


----------



## Jill

I pray DAILY that Reuben NEVER grows into his ears...I LOVE them BIG!!!
Jill'


----------



## luv4mygirls

it gives them character!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

Cherries said:


> *Tanya* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lillie is my first chi as well and at first i thought the same thing. But they do grow into them. And now i with the girls... the bigger the ears. the cuter the chi! Oh and just LOVE how they sit with thier knees together!
> 
> Lillie Mae @ 6 wks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillie Mae now @ 1 yr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're little baby looks alot like mine  I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was reeaaly young here.. I think 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Christmas! BIIG ears! They had just started to stand up, As you can tell by the edges
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says he's so big for a chihuahua, But he's 6 pounds and about a foot long... Is he weird? How big is Lillie Mae??
> 
> [/img]
Click to expand...


6 lbs is a great weight for Chis. The AKC sets the standard at anywhere from 3-6 lbs. There are some smaller than that and some larger but what matters most is that they are Chis...I love mine to bits and big ears are so great that's one of my favorite traits about them.


----------



## ~Jessie~

My Madison is 4.5 pounds full grown, and people still tell me that I have a big chihuahua! The thing is, no matter what size your chihuahua is, it is still a tiny dog! AKC standard is 2 to 6 pounds... but I've seen some chis that were as big as 14 lbs 
I think the big ears are adorable. For my next chi, I want a small girl with HUGE ears.


----------



## Alisha

I have to say I adore big ears on chis & your baby is extremely precious  Yes they do grown into their ears Example

Poco at around 3 months old (Totally unrelated but I'm so glad that nasty gray carpet is gone  )










Poco now


----------



## cocoasmama

Cocoa has in middle ears, and I love them ever so much.

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## *Tanya*

> quote: Originally posted by Cherries
> 
> quote: Originally posted by *Tanya*
> Lillie is my first chi as well and at first i thought the same thing. But they do grow into them. And now i with the girls... the bigger the ears. the cuter the chi! Oh and just LOVE how they sit with their knees together!
> 
> Lillie Mae @ 6 wks
> 
> 
> Lillie Mae now @ 1 yr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're little baby looks alot like mine Wink I think.
> 
> 
> 
> He was reeaaly young here.. I think 3 months.
> 
> 
> Last Christmas! BIIG ears! They had just started to stand up, As you can tell by the edges Wink
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says he's so big for a chihuahua, But he's 6 pounds and about a foot long... Is he weird? How big is Lillie Mae??
> 
> [/img]


Well LuvMyChiwawas is right, they come in all shapes, colors, sizes and personalities :lol: . Lillie Mae is about 3.5 lbs now. She's teeny to me, but she's tough :lol: . She does look a lot like ur baby there, which i think is Wicked Cute! He's like the bigger version of Lillie LOL.


----------



## Kristin

I know I shouldn't admiting this but...Sophiesmom...I'm going to puppynap your little girl!! :lol: She's sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Beyond Crazy

My chi Frankie was all ears when we found him, but he grew into them! So don't worry it just gives them character.


----------



## my3angels

I LOVE it when chi's have really big ears. My girls don't have big ears but my moms papillon does.

Here is my girl Tequila...not really big ears but cute enough :wink: 









My mom's papillon Sammie (with her Lhasa mix Bailey)









Sammie all grown up...still didnt grow into those ears...lol


----------



## Vala

Lovemy2furkids said:


> Tuffy had really big ears also he finally grew into them but they are still big I love big ears............


 :shock: OMG!!! Tuffy TOTALLY looks like Stinky but in short hair!!

 Sophie is soooo cute and Charlie's pics are just too cute!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

i love chi's with big ears  she looks so cute !! 


kisses nat


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two

My baby Poncho's ears are ENORMOUS ... but I love them so much


----------



## ~Jessie~

My new Rylie has pretty big ears... she weighs under a pound.


----------



## SabrinaGarza

SophiesMom said:


> I am a new Chi owner (Sophie is my first), and my puppy is 14 weeks. I see a lot of posts on other sites talking about ears not standing up, but never any info on them being huge! Sophie's ears are bigger than her head! I look at pics of other people's Chihuahuas, and they all seem to have smaller ears. I love her ears, and I think she is absolutely adorable, but I am wondering if she will ever grow into them??? Any insight is greatly appreciated!


Holly crap my dog is name sophie too!! And her ears are so huge but big ears are very common on dear headed chihuahua


----------



## SabrinaGarza




----------



## petstar

some chi's have big ears, she'll grow into them for sure.


----------

